# Canon 6D pricing... so much difference worldwide



## Eric_2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why is there so much difference on the pricing of the Canon 6D? Some countries really get a raw deal. From my digging around it seems US citizens will be able to pick one up for $2100 whilst if you are in the UK it's quoted on several sites at £1799 the equivalent of $2,900. That's 38% more expensive.


----------



## Eric_2012 (Nov 27, 2012)

Check this out even a Japanese buyer has to pay the equivalent of Yen 198,000 which is $2,400 - US only $2,100. I shall import and get it quicker. I just Googled this site which-canon-camera and found from a post on their blog I can save a heap of cash on list and duty paid too


----------



## Tozz (Nov 28, 2012)

In Switzerland I can preorder the 6D for about 2050$


----------



## anden (Nov 28, 2012)

Sweden right now: $2600, $2100+VAT


----------



## SwampYankee (Nov 28, 2012)

I tried to get a 6D, seems there are non. got a 5D3 instead for $2800. Bird in the hand I suppose. 5D3 came down 20% in less than a year. If the 6D goes the same way, and the early adopter fee is 20%, you would be looking at a $1,700 6D this time next year


----------



## Sad_Dave (Nov 28, 2012)

In Germany it is $ 2600 as i see.


----------



## beetle (Nov 28, 2012)

1999 EUR here in Slovakia.


----------



## Zv (Nov 28, 2012)

Eric_2012 said:


> Check this out even a Japanese buyer has to pay the equivalent of Yen 198,000 which is $2,400 - US only $2,100. I shall import and get it quicker. I just Googled this site which-canon-camera and found from a post on their blog I can save a heap of cash on list and duty paid too



actually amazon.jp has the 6D for 178,201 Yen.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 28, 2012)

Eric_2012 said:


> Why is there so much difference on the pricing of the Canon 6D? Some countries really get a raw deal.



In Germany it's €1998 on Amazon which is pretty reliable at matching the lowest non-shady online price. That's certainly not great, but not bad enough to wait a year for it to drop significantly - in absolute €€€ terms the devaluation cannot be as large as fast as with the 5d3.


----------



## daniemare (Nov 28, 2012)

One reason is VAT. In EU and most VAT countries, my understanding is that you have to advertise INCLUSIVE of VAT. The US does not.

If you strip out the relevant VAT charge, you will be closer. Now the fact that the US has lower sales tax or no sales tax at all (depending on where you live and how you buy), that is what each country/state votes for I suppose.

Now this is not the only one reason. There are a myriad of others, like import duty, business tax and payroll taxes etc. Take for instance the female employee at Canon USA. Canon has relatively no legal obligation towards her if she wanted to go on maternity leave, while the Scandanavian employee has a mandatory 2 years (if I recall correctly). Regardless of who pays for that directly, the money has to come from somewhere.

Then last but not least is volumes and turnover. Not a lot of countries beat the USA on this one. Especially not us here in Canada where bodies are beginning to come on par but not lenses.


----------



## nameless (Nov 28, 2012)

daniemare said:


> One reason is VAT. In EU and most VAT countries, my understanding is that you have to advertise INCLUSIVE of VAT. The US does not.
> 
> If you strip out the relevant VAT charge, you will be closer. Now the fact that the US has lower sales tax or no sales tax at all (depending on where you live and how you buy), that is what each country/state votes for I suppose.
> 
> ...



In Switzerland you can preorder the 6D for 1965 Swiss Francs, which is around 2100 USD and INCLUDES tax. And Switzerland is obviously smaller than the USA (and Canada, Germany, UK, ...). The two stores, which have this price are not shady, I buy at both regularly.


----------



## Eric_2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

That Swiss price appears to be a bargain as I know prices there traditionally are higher. I have checked out that post on which-canon-camera.com and it appears that could be the way to go as Duty and Shipping are paid and a warranty is supplied which is a major concern when buying across borders. Although some prices elsewhere are cheaper you might end up with a warranty that cannot be used easily in the event of a problem.


----------



## anden (Nov 28, 2012)

daniemare said:


> One reason is VAT. In EU and most VAT countries, my understanding is that you have to advertise INCLUSIVE of VAT. The US does not.
> 
> If you strip out the relevant VAT charge, you will be closer. Now the fact that the US has lower sales tax or no sales tax at all (depending on where you live and how you buy), that is what each country/state votes for I suppose.
> 
> ...


Just for the protocol, the parental leave rules vary between the Scandinavian countries but in the largest one, it's a total of 15 paid months per child by which 2 can only be taken by the mother and 2 only by the father.


----------



## anden (Nov 28, 2012)

Eric_2012 said:


> That Swiss price appears to be a bargain as I know prices there traditionally are higher. I have checked out that post on which-canon-camera.com and it appears that could be the way to go as Duty and Shipping are paid and a warranty is supplied which is a major concern when buying across borders. Although some prices elsewhere are cheaper you might end up with a warranty that cannot be used easily in the event of a problem.


Indeed a low Swiss price there. Since Switzerland is outside EU, customs in my country would add, just like for shipments from USA and any other non-EU country, local VAT and customs fee, making the camera land above my local price.

But for that price difference, I could actually buy a round-trip air ticket to the Alps and carry it home myself.


----------



## Eric_2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

anden said:


> Eric_2012 said:
> 
> 
> > That Swiss price appears to be a bargain as I know prices there traditionally are higher. I have checked out that post on which-canon-camera.com and it appears that could be the way to go as Duty and Shipping are paid and a warranty is supplied which is a major concern when buying across borders. Although some prices elsewhere are cheaper you might end up with a warranty that cannot be used easily in the event of a problem.
> ...


----------



## audigydekwmak (Dec 3, 2012)

6D is selling for ~1900 USD in malaysia. looks like a great deal ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 3, 2012)

Malaysia,

http://shashinki.com/shop/canon-digital-camera-body-only-202mp-full-frame-digic-1080p-full-video-free-card-p-11931.html?manufacturers_id=6

http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=6079&From=MYR&To=USD

Canon 6D body = 1,997.88 USD


----------



## meli (Dec 3, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Eric_2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there so much difference on the pricing of the Canon 6D? Some countries really get a raw deal.
> ...



We have (amazon.de) 6D @ 2K, D800 @ 2.3K and D600 @ 1.7K! i doubt 6d can hold its price for even 2weeks


----------



## vlim (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.boulanger.fr/reflex_canon_eos_6d_nu/p_42902_577098.htm?xtor=CS3-972&LGWCODE=142291;33330;1034

here in France this is the lower price and a very good one, *1809 €* !!!


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 3, 2012)

75,000 pesos here in the Philippines which equates to about 1829$ (without tax too) Although this is from a reputable online dealer whom I often buy from, not a physical shop.


----------



## symmar22 (Dec 3, 2012)

That's nothing compared to Adobe pricing : 

Photoshop CS6 (download) 

US : 669$ - 513€ - 416£

EU : 1060$ - 813€ - 660£

Must be the fees for international DSL rates


----------



## tortilla (Dec 3, 2012)

meli said:


> We have (amazon.de) 6D @ 2K, D800 @ 2.3K and D600 @ 1.7K! i doubt 6d can hold its price for even 2weeks


That's preorder, amazon.de won't deliver within the next 4 weeks anyway...

I suppose Canons marketing will watch US sales first before they decide about the real pricing for Europe.


----------



## Tiyo (Dec 3, 2012)

En España se comercializaran dos modelos 6D N (sin wi-fi y sin gps ) y 6D WG con wi-fi y gps,evidentemente con precios diferentes,pero aún no se conocen

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/9/0300009239/01/eos6d-im-es.pdf


----------



## Tiyo (Dec 3, 2012)

In Spain two models were commercialized 6D N (without wi-fi and without gps) and 6D WG with wi-fi and gps, evidently with different prices, but still they are not known

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds / 9/0300009239/01/eos6d-im-es.pdf


----------

